
Show HN: Open-Source Privacy Engineering Toolkit - ThePhysicist
https://github.com/kiprotect/kiprotect
======
ThePhysicist
Hi HN! Today we released the first version of our privacy & security
engineering toolkit, KIProtect. It contains methods for pseudonymizing
structured data and we will soon add more functionality to discover, encrypt
and anonymize sensitive data as well.

Feedback and feature suggestions are highly welcome, I'm also happy to discuss
our plans. We plan to migrate more and more functionality from our closed-
source enterprise edition to the community edition of our toolkit, the next
thing we'll add is aggregation-based anonymization using differentially
private randomized responses.

